# Why i need cold\heat on my belly?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Why i need coldheat on my belly to get the "things" moving?I hate these weakmuscles.







Mainly trapped wind which mimic C.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there. What do you mean by cold/heat on your belly? I have serious IBS-C and have had a terrible four months. I am actually used to keeping a heating pad on my belly 75% of the day. I don't see a difference in my C. I wish it was helpful. It helps calm the stomach pain, but that is about it. How about the cold situation? I would love to hear your feedback.Thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I use ice pack on my lower belly which is suppose to be the small bowel.I think i may have infflammation there.I get overheat permanently in a special area.Normally,after the cold,i apply an hot water bag on the colon since it help against C.Exercise like walking also he;lp the motility.The C is mainly located in the Caecum.Don't know if it gas induce C.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The combination of the cold and the heat has an effect on the smooth muscle of the gut.Just like a regular muscle,the cold anesthize and the heat releive the pressure.It help.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Great. I am going to try it. I think my problem is in my small intestine. I have no idea though. I am CONSTANTLY constipated, but lately the stool is not necessarily hard and pellet like. It is soft, but it seems pasty. There is not formed stool anymore. It is thin and many thin pieces when I finally have a movement. My lower stomach is ALWAYS bloated. That is why I put a heating pad on it. So, I should try cold first, then heat??? How long should I put the cold compress on there before putting a heating pad on it?Thanks again


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How old are you,are you male?There is many organs in the pelvic area who are influences by the bowel.Your symptoms looks like mine,i can't handle C at all.







Formed stools are a figth during the last phase of digestion.I see u r from NY.I suggest you to go in Bedford near Boston for a G.I. symposium this week end.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here the adress for the Symposium,it is open to the public:http://www.agmd-gimotility.org/Information...20symposium.htmI just talk to them,most of the conferences will be recorded.So i will probably buy it since i'm from Canada.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi again, Sorry I just got online today and saw your message. Actually I am from Western New York which is 8 hours from NYC, but that sounds wonderful. I would love to go and check it out. You sound a lot like me too. I am female though and I don't know if it makes a big difference or not. I Have terrible C and I cannot stand it anymore. Today is an AWFUL day too. I have been using your suggestion today. I had a cold compress on my lower belly for 15 min. Then I switched to my heating pad. I am seeing how it goes right now.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

My IBS has continued to get worse this past few years. I have had it for a long time and I have also had chronic constipation for years and years, but I used to be able to hang in there. Now it is completely painful, stressful, depressing and it takes away the quality of my life. Especially the Constant bloating and trapped gas. Is there anything at all that you take to move things more quickly through your system?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi.In fact,laxatives can makes you more gassy.I don't know why.







A smooth inside ride,everyone want it.Beeing a women i guess you can access your inside easily than me to stimulate the bowel.I don't know.There is even a women here who has lost her vibrator inside her bowel.I saw the x-ray on the site.I think it was real.Constipation seems to runs into families so when it strikes,it is hard to reverse the problem.A theory claims that it is the bowel flora who is disturbed.If you have a lot of money,i can give you infos on oversea procedure(s) which could get rid of the problems.When you deal whith a such complicated thing like G.I. tract issue,I think you can be "misdiagnose" since many thing can mimic IBS.Many Doctors have gave up on ibs.They don't search the real cause,it is too overwhelming.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BTW,the heat is better to breaks the spasms and the pain.the Cold help in the others situations.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there, Wow, how interesting. I forgot to mention that they found a rectocele about 6 months ago. I am not sure if you know what that is, but because of all my pushing and constant constipation, it is basicall a prolapse. It is not a real serious one. I guess it could be worse, so I would LOVE to find a great way to have a normal BM every morning. This way I won't have to strain so much. Question: when your lower abdomen is in pain, such as bloated, gassy, pressure, what would you use: cold or heat?? My lower abdomen is sooooo bloated and gassy today. It is full of pressure. What other conditions do you think it is possible to have that actually mimics IBS? I have always thought this? It is kind of scarey. And finally, what kind of products do you know about and how expensive are they?Thanks again.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hmmm,an internal prolapse.I have read that it can be the cause of incomplete evacuation.Also the UK specialist told me that if the prolapse is surgically corrected,the IBS symptoms improve tremendously.Let me find his research.How have you been diagnose with rectocele?I use mostly heat,when i'm too hot down there i use cold,sometimes very cold.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

IBS improvement following ano-rectal surgery:http://www.bernardpalmer.com/medical/3840402.PDF


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi, my doctor made me have a defecogram. It was the most humiliating test I have ever had. But, the doctor who performed the test at the hospital was very informative and helpful. He showed me on the screen where the rectocele was and when I tried to push, he showed me how it prolapses. I heard scarey things about the rectocele surgery. What do you think? I tried to get on that site but it wouldn't let me open it. I'll try again.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:most humiliating


I can imagine.







You have a great doctor,how long it takes for him from day one to diagnose this.How many times you saw him?The link takes times to load,it is not a web site.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Believe it or not it was the second test that he gave me that found that I had the rectocele. But, he was my second opinion doc. My regular GI specialist is wonderful, but he was not a colorectal surgeon. The new doc was a colorectal surgeon and he happened by pure accident. I was getting ready to go away and I had a terrible flare up of both my symptoms and my hemerroids. My reg. GI was away too and suggested I see a friend of his. So, needless to say I went to him and he said that I needed to be with the colorectal surgeon because he specialized in chronic constipation too. He did a bunch of tests, but one of them determined my rectocele. I still can't get the constipation under control. Again, today I am a mess.I wonder if it is imperative to get the stool out when it is in the rectum and it won't come on its own. Some say to wait it out and a few people say to do a warm tap water fleet. I have been doing those and they work, but I don't want to live on them. I always, always have incomplete evac.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I guess the rectocele could be the cause of incomplete evacuation.I have to admit surgery is interesting as long as it works.Pain after surgery is scary.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Rectocele surgery,incomplete evacuation and photos:http://www.constipation.net/Chapters/8_xrays.html?[/URL]


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, thank you for that information. That was very, very interesting. I am nervous about surgery, but I want to lead somewhat of a better life. It is such a guessing game every morning and I pray that each day goes smoothly. I am not sure how severe my rectocele is right now. I believe it is just a small one, but I also know that I can make it worse by straining so often when I go to the bathroom. Does any kind of food help you go to the bathroom more completely??


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You need to do some walking.It is better than any meds.For complete evacuation,you have to do the squat pose,here a device for it(or you can elevate your feet with a wood box):http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ult...=1;t=040037;p=0


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

How interesting! Ihave heard of others who do this. I definitely plan on trying it. Hey, I am just wondering if you also have something else I am going through. For the past several years this is getting worse. For some reason I have excess gas and it gets trapped. It makes me nauseated and it takes forever to move through the colon. It ends up bothering me so bad that I want to throw up. And, it is virtually everything I eat.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Did you got your rectocele after a birth child?How old are you?You have miss the G.I. symposium in Boston this week-end.Just one day is left.Oh BTW there is chance that i get the video tapes for the whole program.I think you should buy it too since Dr.Pimentel has explained his theory that gas could give constipation.See the post on the main page...


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh my gosh this is so funny. I want to tell you that, just like everyone else with our problems, I research so much of my symptoms and birth defects etc in order to help myself. I trust the doctors, but I do know that all they do is take your symptoms and make a diagnosis. What if they are wrong?? Which is, of course, a possibility. It all depends on how we communicate with the doctor and maybe I don't do a good job of that. Anyhow, I have been saying for over 2 years that my excess gas is one of the main causes of my constipation. Especially because it is constantly trapped and I can actually feel it moving or trying to move through my colon. I would love to buy the tapes.BTW, I am 30. I just turned 30. I will give you a quick background. I look normal and lead a very normal and active life. But by the age of 19 I hadn't go my "monthly" so my parents insisted I see a specialist. They found that I had no uterus, no left kidney, no left ovary and not complete tract (female) it was very small. Anyhow, the doctors in New Jersey said that there was no sense in doing reconstructive surgery because I could not have children. Well, needless to say it is 11 years later and NOW the doctors are thinking I should have had it because they see a link between that and my chronic constipation. But over the past several years I believe I caused the IBS. The worry, nervousness, constant pushing and straining. I have terrible cramping, pain, bloat, and gas. Finally, becasue of the intense straining they believe I caused the rectocele and cystocele. Sorry for the long email


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have found that heat on each side of the back help when nothing works on the front.It is better to evoid the spine area.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you for all of your help. You have been great. I go to Pittsburgh next week. I will definitely share any advice he gives me. Supposedly he works with many patients that have chronic constipation.Thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In which state is Pitsburgh?I have the same age as you.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh wow, I can't believe that we are dealing with this at such a young age. Really, 30 is young to be struggling with this. I have been struggling for over 12 years and even before that I had chronic constipation.Pittsburgh is in Pennsylvania. The doctor I am going to see is at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center. My GI specialist referred me to him. Eric from this board told me I was in good hands in Pittsburgh.


----------



## 19955 (Aug 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried Zelnorm. I recently had a bad IBS attack and ended up going to the ER just for them to tell me that it was my IBS. I thought it was something more serious. I have been taking the Zelnorm for about 2 months. I recently ran out and have not been on it for 3 wks and things just haven't been working properly. When I first started Zelnorm it was wonderful I didn't have any more stomach pain but not taking it everyday has caused me worse problems. I strain more and it reals like I never really finish. Does anyone else take Zelnorm?


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ron, Hi there. I too was on Zelnorm and that is EXACTLY how I felt. I was on it for over a month and it seemed as if my bowel movements were really small and I NEVER completely finished. I had a terrible time on Zelnorm. I came off it.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi, I am one to use heating pade to relieve IBS-C pain. The increse in irculation seems to recduce pain. Here's a site you may want to look at: www.constipation.netLots of info for females.Hope this helps.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Drink a Pepsi in 3 shot and do a big burp,it help.


----------

